# HELP...Dynamis E-Z Command



## choochootrains (Jun 2, 2012)

I have the Bachmann Dynamis E-Z Command Wireless DCC. I have programmed 3 locomotives and for a few month the system has been working good. I put the handset carefully away when not in use. Today, the handset won't turn on.  The batteries ARE good. I tried new batteries and still it won't turn on. Can I loose my locomotive and turnout decoders settings? I never sent in a warrantee card, but the system is only about 3-4 months old. I know this was a cheaper DCC system, but I don't have much money.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

I am a Dynamis user. My understanding is that the warranty is for 90 days, and Bachmann does not repair these units. So unless you can find some way to get the unit working again, you stored information is basically gone.
You could try getting on the Bachmann forum and carefully pleading your case. I say “carefully” because my experience there was very unhelpful!
Bob


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Mobile decoders (locos) won't lose their settings though.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

When you replaced the batteries did you check for any
corrosion of the battery contacts. Over time this can happen.
A good cleaning might be helpful.

While a complex electronic device like this can go bad 
when it's turned on or off, I'd be suspicious of external
causes like loose plugs or wires before giving up entirely.

Does the track work with your regular E-Z controller? 

Don


----------

